# Images not showing ?



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2017)

I've noticed today, that apparently posted images in a couple of threads, mainly the 'Picture of the day' threads, are not showing. There is just a caption and a j.peg number, for example - Bf110C. j.peg 012345.


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 14, 2017)

can you add a link to the post


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2017)

I think Terry is talking about the thread ... but I can see all pics posted there.

Picture of the day.


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 14, 2017)

Ok. I see the issue. The photos are uploaded to Amazon AWS S3 service. 

Which apparently is having some issues right now:
AWS Service Health Dashboard - Sep 14, 2017 PDT


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2017)

Just been back to the last page of 'Picture of the Day', and noticed that one of the mentioned posts is very slowly trying to load the image, but only a small part was showing after around 50 seconds.
I'm afraid i can't figure out how to link the post, but Post # 8369 on the final page of the above threads shows an example, with the Bf110 image posted by Wurger still trying to load further down the page.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2017)

horseUSA said:


> Ok. I see the issue. The photos are uploaded to Amazon AWS S3 service.
> 
> Which apparently is having some issues right now:
> AWS Service Health Dashboard - Sep 14, 2017 PDT




So that's might be the reason for that.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2017)

Ah, OK, thanks. Thought I'd mention it, as it seemed strange, as other images were OK.


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 14, 2017)

Should be back up:

AWS Service Health Dashboard - Sep 14, 2017 PDT


> 11:58 AM PDT We are investigating increased error rates for Amazon S3 requests in the US-EAST-1 Region.
> 12:21 PM PDT We can confirm that some customers are receiving throttling errors accessing S3. We are currently investigating the root cause.
> 12:38 PM PDT We continue to work towards resolving the increased throttling errors for Amazon S3 requests in the US-EAST-1 Region. We have identified the subsystem responsible for the errors, identified root cause and are now working to resolve the issue.
> 12:49 PM PDT We are now seeing recovery in the throttle error rates accessing Amazon S3. We have identified the root cause and have taken actions to prevent recurrence.
> 1:05 PM PDT Between 11:40 AM and 12:56 PM PDT we experienced throttling errors accessing Amazon S3 in the US-EAST-1 Region. This issue is resolved and the service is operating normally.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

